

Scientists create new, better flame from pure water - joaorico
http://www.euronews.com/2013/10/28/fire-from-water/

======
sunsure
I'm fifty years old, but every decade I see the same announcement about the
wonders of Brown Gas
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxyhydrogen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxyhydrogen)

~~~
joaorico
Strange, I can say most engineers never heard of this by the time they leave
college.

